# [aymonded] [جْرَاَفِِيِْكْْسِْْ]



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع 

هذا الموضوع مخصص لعرض 

التحف الفنيه التي أنتجها العضو 

"aymonded" 

وسيتم تحديث الموضوع بكل جديد له فى عالم الجرافيكس 

اليكم مجموعه من تصميماته 


وهناك الكثير والكثير 


لكن صلوا أن يعود لنا بخير بأذن المسيح 

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

اولهم طبعا الهديه الغاليه علي قلبي التي قدمها لي











































كل تصميم له يعتبر تحفه فنيه مستقله بذاتها 

ونري موهبه جباره تتجلي فى الوانه وتصميماته

كل مواهب الرب فى الأبن المبارك 

"aymonded"

سنراها قريبا بأذن الرب يسوع 

:::::::::::::::::::

الدفعه الأولي أنتهت ..

بعد قليل الدفعه الثانيه ..

سلام الرب يرعاكم 

النعمه معكم ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 مايو 2012)

جميلة جدااااا التصميمات 
يا ريت تتبرعوا وتخدمونا
 فى عمل دورة لتعليم الجرافيكس 

إحنا كويسين وبنسمع الكلام ونُنفذ التعليمات بكُل دقة ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

جئنا لكم بالدفعه الثانيه 

من موسوعة 

"aymonded"

جرافيكس 

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:




































:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

بعد قليل الدفعه الثالثه

النعمه معكم ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> جميلة جدااااا التصميمات
> يا ريت تتبرعوا وتخدمونا
> فى عمل دورة لتعليم الجرافيكس
> 
> إحنا كويسين وبنسمع الكلام ونُنفذ التعليمات بكُل دقة ​



هوا في حد مسلط علينا 

روحي العبي بعيد 

فى دورة فوتوشوب هناك اجري العبي فيها 

وبعدين ليه الفزلكه مش عارف 

الدوره اللي بتتعلمي فيها بتضم برنامج من برامج الجرافيكس 

فبناء علي ايه كان طلبك هايدا 



> يا ريت تتبرعوا وتخدمونا
> فى عمل دورة لتعليم الجرافيكس



هذا جحود ونكران للدوره ولمجهودي ..وأنا لا أتقبل هذا التلميح بأي شكل من الأشكال 

:smil15:



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

الزعيم ...هنا ....يادي الهنا يادي الهنا 

اتصورت جمب الزعيم يا جماعه


:36_3_16:


بركاتك يا حج 

"aymonded"

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> الزعيم ...هنا ....يادي الهنا يادي الهنا
> 
> اتصورت جمب الزعيم يا جماعه
> 
> ...




شوفوا النصب العَلنى 
منا كنت جمبكم 
دُوغرى عملت عليا Cut


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

جئنا لكم بالدفعه الثالثه

من موسوعة 

"aymonded"

جرافيكس 

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:




































:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

تحياتي لكم وأنتظرو الدفعه الرابعه 

النعمه معكم 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شوفوا النصب العَلنى
> منا كنت جمبكم
> دُوغرى عملت عليا Cut



هههههههههههه

لا انا قلت أما ناخد صوره لواحدنا ع جمب 








دي صورتي مع أول استاذه تعلم فن الشكس والمشاغبه للطلبه 


:yahoo:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

أخر تحفه فنيه وصلت لنا من 

الفنان 

"aymonded"







ننتظر عودتك بسلام باذن المسيح ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مايو 2012)

بجد شغل تخفية

هتخلى الواحد يفكر فى التعليم 



سلم اديك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​ 


بداية العمر قال:


> ​
> الزعيم ...هنا ....يادي الهنا يادي الهنا ​
> اتصورت جمب الزعيم يا جماعه​
> :36_3_16:​
> ...


 
مدام وصلت  للدرجة دى واخدت صورة مع الكبير 
ممكن تكلمة وتطلب منه يطرد هلانة علشان انا مخنوق منها على الاخر :a63:
بوظت كل التصميمات بتاعتى وبوظت الدورة نفسها
او يخليها ويقفل عليها كل اقسام المنتدى وتفضل تلف فى الرئسية فقطleasantr​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أخر تحفه فنيه وصلت لنا من ​
> 
> الفنان ​
> "aymonded"​
> ...


* بالفعل ..هى تحفه فنيه....*
* اشكرك بدايه على عرض اعمال استاذنا الغالى ايمن بجد كلها راااائعه...*
* الرب يبارك له و يبارك خدمته و محبته و يسكن دائما بروحه فيه...*


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 مايو 2012)

*تصميمات تحفه جدا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا
ربنا يباركك موهبتك استاذي ايمن
ميرسي ليك اخي بداية العمر على وضع التصميمات
ربن يباركك​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> بجد شغل تخفية
> 
> هتخلى الواحد يفكر فى التعليم
> 
> ...



يا عم دي تلاقيها هيا اللي معينه روك مدير ع المنتدي .. 
ليها سلطات ومناصب ف المنتدي تخوف من انو اي حد يلعب معاها ..
وياريت aymonded يجي علشان يشوف المعجبين بئا 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * بالفعل ..هى تحفه فنيه....*
> * اشكرك بدايه على عرض اعمال استاذنا الغالى ايمن بجد كلها راااائعه...*
> * الرب يبارك له و يبارك خدمته و محبته و يسكن دائما بروحه فيه...*



شكرا حبوا علي كلامك الجميل ..
 هي فعلا تحف فنيه والبيه كان مخبيها عننا ..
 لكن هيروح مننا فين احنا وراه وراه لحد ما نقشطه من كل الديذاينات اللي عاملها ..
 ولسه فى ماوهب كتير عنده هنكشفها قريب ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

karima قال:


> *تصميمات تحفه جدا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا
> ربنا يباركك موهبتك استاذي ايمن
> ميرسي ليك اخي بداية العمر على وضع التصميمات
> ربن يباركك​*



شكرا جدا ليكي اختي الغاليه كريمه .. فعلا تصميماته راقيه جدا .. 
وهنستفيد منها كتير فى دورة الفوتوشوب بأذن المسيح لما فيها من رقي وتنسيق والوان رائعه ..
سكرا ليكي مره تانيه​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

ايه يا عم ده طب انا كنت باعت ليك التصميمات علشان تشوفها مش تنشرها ههههههههههههه
وبعدين بعت ليك شكل العمود وطريقة رسمة تقوم تحطة هنا كمان هههههههه
ليه الفضايح دية بقى يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!!!!!
أنا أشكرك حقيقي كتير على محبتك الحلوة وعلى كل من دخل وشجع موهبتي المتواضعة 
ولو ان هناك أناس اشطر مني بكتيييييييييييييير فعلاً 
حقيقي أطلب من الله أن يهبكم كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ايه يا عم ده طب انا كنت باعت ليك التصميمات علشان تشوفها مش تنشرها ههههههههههههه
> وبعدين بعت ليك شكل العمود وطريقة رسمة تقوم تحطة هنا كمان هههههههه
> ليه الفضايح دية بقى يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!!!!!
> أنا أشكرك حقيقي كتير على محبتك الحلوة وعلى كل من دخل وشجع موهبتي المتواضعة
> ...



يا عم الحج ..أنتا متواضع بطريقه مستفزه جدا .. 

:t37:

وبجد أنتا بتستفزني بتواضعك ده ..

:10_9_209[1]:
 وهتستفزني أكتر لما تقول علي ابداعاتك انها مش قد كده ..

:36_1_38:
خلي الكلام ده جواك ..

:t3:
احنا شايفينها تحف فنيه ..ملكش دعوه بينا بقا .. 

:708cg:
وجعانيين أنك ترفعلنا كل الديزينات بتاعتك علشان تتحفنا بيها .. 

:361nl:
ها هتبخل علينا ولا نستني باقي المجموعه من 


aymonded جرافيكس 
​​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه حاضر هارفعها لك منذ البادية للنهاية بس باحجام معقولة علشان تبقى صغيرة وسريعة في التحميل، وانت حر بقى خلي الناس تضربك بقى بس هه، على بكره يكون عندك منها الكثير
​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

خد يا صديقي الحلو تصميمات جديدة اهي (مش جديدة قوي واعذرني لأن بعضها صممتها لمنتديات أخرى وآسف لأني بارفعها بنفس الاسم القديم لأن السورس بتاعها ضاع وصعب اقعد اعدل تاني لأنها هاتحتاج مجهود من جديد) وهذه هي:





















​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

وهذه تصميمات وضعتها هنا في المنتدى خصيصاً له وباسمه











​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2012)

الشعب يريد مزيد ومزيد 
الشعب يريد مزيد ومزيد 
الشعب يريد مزيد ومزيد 
الشعب يريد مزيد ومزيد 
:::::::::::::::::::::
تحف فنيه رائعه .. .
أفكارك رائعه جدا جدا 
::::::::::::
ننتظر البقيه التي ستكون أروع وأروع من سابقتها 


​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> الشعب يريد مزيد ومزيد
> الشعب يريد مزيد ومزيد
> الشعب يريد مزيد ومزيد
> الشعب يريد مزيد ومزيد
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا شامم الله وأعلم ريحة طمع !!!!
​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههه عموماً نزولاً على رغبة الجماهير، هذه ثلاثة صور لأبواب وقد رسمتها زماااااااااان في الكوريل درو:














​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

وهذه بعض الرسومات المتنوعة وهي عبارة عن قباب وأسفلها صحبة ورد على عامود وفيها أيضاً بعضاً من الصور الدينية، وكلها مرسومة علىا برنامج الكوريل، رغم من أن كل شغلي مش بيعجبني شخصياً وباشعر أنه ناقص الكثير ولكن بناء على رغبة بداية العمر أضعهم ومش ليا دعوة انهي الأفضل أو الناقص .... وهما كالتالي :









​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

وهذه بعض الرسومات لشرفة وبعض القصور التي رسمتها في برنامج كوريل درو 9، وطبعاً فيها عيوب كتير لم اهتم أني أُصححها وهي مرسومة من سنة 2001 على ما أذكر





​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

ودية صور لبعض الأعمدة وبعض الرسومات المختلفة أبيض واسود على نفس ذات البرنامج....




​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

طبعاً قد تظهر عيوب كتير في بعض التصميمات لأني لم أعدل عليها واصحح الأخطاء لأني لم أكن أعلم أني في يوم من الأيام سأعرضها لأحد وأن يراها ... النعمة معكم وصلوا من أجلي... كونوا معافين.
​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

وهذه مجموعتين آخريتين فيها تصميمات قد تبدو غريبة حبتين...





​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 مايو 2012)

يا رب المجد يسوع المسيح .. نشكرك كل الشكر انك منحتنا أخونا 
"aymonded"
الذي منحنا كل هذه الأبداعات لننهم منها أفكار جديده 
يسوع يبارك حياتك أستاذي ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس ..
:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

للرفع لحين عدوتك بخير استاذنا 


ملحوظه..

الاستاذ أيمن سيغيب من أجل السفر وسيعود يوم لاثلاثاء المقبل بـأذن المسيح ..​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> يا رب المجد يسوع المسيح .. نشكرك كل الشكر انك منحتنا أخونا
> "aymonded"
> الذي منحنا كل هذه الأبداعات لننهم منها أفكار جديده
> يسوع يبارك حياتك أستاذي ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس ..
> ...



أشكرك يا جميل على كلماتك الحلوة، وبإذن يسوع ابقى اكمل لما ارجع من السفر يوم الأثنين مساء أو الثلاثاء صباحاً، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك يا جميل على كلماتك الحلوة، وبإذن يسوع ابقى اكمل لما ارجع من السفر يوم الأثنين مساء أو الثلاثاء صباحاً، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين



وأحنا منتظرين استاذي ,,, 

ترجع بالسلامه ومتطولش الغيبه علينا ومتعملهاش تاني ..لانك بتوحشنا بسرعه ​


----------



## aymonded (18 مايو 2012)

الله يخليك يا اروع أخ حلو
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

نحتآج آخر آلآبدعآت يآ آستآذنآ

نحتآج آلآعمآل آلجديده،،

ربنآ يبآركك ونشوف ليك تصميمآت تآنيه كتيييييير

؛،؛​*


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يسهل يا جميل انا مش عارف اقولك ايه 
لأني بقالي فترة مش صممت حاجة جديدة
صلي لأجلي علشان أقدر بس اعمل حاجة جديدة
​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعاً في حاجات وضعتها بعد هذه المجموعة في المنتدى بس هاحطها هنا تاني يا جميل
​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*






جميع التصميمات بمنتهي الروعة أستاذي الغالي
سلمت يمينك و دامت خدمتك القوية و خالص الشكر
للسماح لنا بنوال بركة هذه الأعمال الرائعة التي تنم
عن حس و روح فنان حقيقي بكل ما تحملُه الكلمة من معاني

مودتي و إحترامي
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بجد انا شايف تحف فنية 
تسلم ايدك استاذنا 
وشكرا يا كريس للموضوع
​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكيم يا إخوتي وصلوا لأجلي كثيراً جداً
كونوا على الدوام معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 ديسمبر 2013)

أستاذى الحبيب 
ربنا يزيدك نعمة 
كل يوم الواحد بيعرف عن حضرتك
موهبة جديدة جميلة


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أستاذى الحبيب
> ربنا يزيدك نعمة
> كل يوم الواحد بيعرف عن حضرتك
> موهبة جديدة جميلة



ربنا يخليك يا محبوب يسوع الحلو
فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رائعين رائعين كل تصميم اروع من اللى قبله 
الروعة فى كل شىء فى التصميم بجد ميرسى جدا لحضرتك استاذ ايمن اجمل اهداء من حضرتك لكل الاعضاء .. الرب يبارك حياتك ويزيدك نعمة وموهبة ويارب تكون دائما مبهرة اعمال يديك


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> رائعين رائعين كل تصميم اروع من اللى قبله
> الروعة فى كل شىء فى التصميم بجد ميرسى جدا لحضرتك استاذ ايمن اجمل اهداء من حضرتك لكل الاعضاء .. الرب يبارك حياتك ويزيدك نعمة وموهبة ويارب تكون دائما مبهرة اعمال يديك



ربنا يخليكي وصليلي كتير 
وإلهنا الحي يشع في داخلك نصرته وفرحه الدائم آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

آشكرك جدآ آستآذي آلحبيب لتعب محبتك ونقل آلمجموعآت آلفريده من تلك آلجوآهر آللآمعه آلبرآقه

آلمليئه بآلدفء وآلخيآل و موهبة آلرب آلفريده،،

آلرب يبآرككـ آستآذي وآتمني نشوف تصميمآت جديده كتير،،

كن مُعآفي ،،

؛،؛​*


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
فقط صليلي كتير ليكون هناك وقت أكون قادر فيه على الابتكار ووضع كل ما هو جديد ومفيد
إلهنا الحي يعوض تعب محبتك، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الصور كلها اتمسحت خالص الموضوع كده بقى فاضي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> الصور كلها اتمسحت خالص الموضوع كده بقى فاضي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



انا كنت هرفع الموضوع امبارح لكن اكتشفت فعلا ان الصور اتمسحت واضايقت جدا

ليه حضرتك مش رافعها علي حساب خاص علي الميديا فاير..او علي مركز الكنيسه هنا

بس الافضل حساب شخص علشان يفضلوا دايما..

يا تري يا هل تري يا اجمل أستاذ حلو

 حبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح والقديسين وحبيب الاعضاء طبعا

هل فى امكانيه اننا نبدل المشاركات تاني ونرفع الصور..؟

ولا دا هيكون مرهق جدا ومحتاج وقت اكيد وهيتعبك.؟؟

لكن بأمان هكان فى تحف جوهريه هنا ..والمشكله ان الصور اللي فاضله هيجيلها وقت وتتمسح برضو.؟

​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> الصور كلها اتمسحت خالص الموضوع كده بقى فاضي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ليه الصور كلها موجودة ..


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

مش كل الصور موجوده يا غالي
وممكن نرفعها تاني يا خريستو​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

بقولك طيب ارفعها واقسمها واحطها في موضوع تاني والا ايه لحسن الواحد لو قعد يدور على فين الصور اللي ظاهرة واللي مش ظاهرة مش هاخلص وهاتوه، والا ابعتهالك وانت تتصرف​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> مش كل الصور موجوده يا غالي
> وممكن نرفعها تاني يا خريستو​



بجد ..!!


رائع حقيقي..ربنا يبارك تعبك..انا كنت بسرق منها افكار كتيييييييير :yahoo:

دلوقت هيبقا في فرصه اسرق منها تاني..

بس ياريت تكون علي حساب شخص .. يا تري يا هل تري ينفع..؟:kap:

وحضرتك اول مره فى التاريخ تناديني بأسم "علم" اللي هو اسمي الشخصي الجديد :wub:  .!!!

دا حدث شخصي ليا :smil12:

وحضرتك كمان الشخص رقم 3 اللي يندهني ب "خريستو" 

من هنا ورايح اندهني بأسمي بقا ..:t13: انا انا بيندهني انا يا جماعه "خريستو":a63:​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

أنا هارفعهم وانت اتصرف فيهم مش هتاعرف على خساب شخصي، هارفعهم برضو بنفس الطريقة، انت اتصرف بقى​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أنا هارفعهم وانت اتصرف فيهم مش هتاعرف على خساب شخصي، هارفعهم برضو بنفس الطريقة، انت اتصرف بقى​



لا لا كدا مجهودك هيضيع برضو..

انا عندي حل هقولهولك.!!
​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

انا رفعتهم في موضوع مغلق
لما هاخلصه هانقله هنا في القسم العام​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الموضوع من هنا
*من صور التصميمات اللي رفعها خريستو واتسمحت*
​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*من صور التصميمات اللي رفعها خريستو واتسمحت - الجزء الثالث*
​


----------

